
The Scarface of Sex: Millionaire Playboy Who Murdered His Way to the Top of Porn - ductionist
http://www.thedailybeast.com/the-scarface-of-sex
======
Cpoll
> But as it slammed shut, Thevis realized the car keys were in the dead man’s
> pocket. Surrounded by blood, he’d locked himself out of the car, and the
> morning shift was about to clock in.

Sounds like panic? It's not his car, he should have no qualms about smashing
the window and opening the trunk from the back seat. Or crowbarring the trunk
open, considering they were in a warehouse.

------
valuearb
Excellent read.

------
afeezaziz
Porn was the main growth driver of Internet, perhaps to speed up adoption of
new technology, there should be element of porn to it?

